# The Terror!



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, not really. This is my cat, Gerry.

I've had him for 3 years now, and he is full of attitude. If I upset him he will run to his scratching post and scratch. Sometimes he will look over his shoulder to make sure I am watching him be tough, and if I'm not interested he will stop.


In the first picture he is desperately trying to nuzzle me while I am holding the camera. XD























I used to have lizards, but I gave them to my little sister because I didn't want to inflict a 10 hour moving drive on them.  I miss my lizards.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Your cat has beautiful markings! My cat Oscar is a manx and also full of attitude but he will attack you full on if you upset him. He is a very loyal boy and only has eyes for me, he growls at most other people and will attack them. He is rather like a guard dog!!! 99% of the time he is super affectionate with me but if he is in a bad mood WATCH OUT!!!!! He can change his personality in a split second. I absoloutly adore him though, he is my baby He was a rescue.


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Your cat has beautiful markings! My cat Oscar is a manx and also full of attitude but he will attack you full on if you upset him. He is a very loyal boy and only has eyes for me, he growls at most other people and will attack them. He is rather like a guard dog!!! 99% of the time he is super affectionate with me but if he is in a bad mood WATCH OUT!!!!! He can change his personality in a split second. I absoloutly adore him though, he is my baby He was a rescue.


Gerry will stalk and and attack my legs at times, so I know how it is. And Gerry was sort of a rescue, my old job got him to hunt rats. He was terrible at it and people neglected him, so I offered to take him home.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I hate it when people just get an animal because they 'have a use for it' but they can't actually be bothered to care for the poor thing. Good on you for rescuing him


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

My Cat Missy (RIP) Used to do that running to the scratch post when she was angry with us.. lol


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Cute kitty cat!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

my cat cuddles is very affectionate with us. she loves the house i made her.


----------

